# Screenprinting issue



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Just tried printing a word on a tshirt. Black ink on white tee assuming it would work fine but only parts of the word came out. Tried it again and same issue. I'm using water based permaset ink. My screen looks perfect so not sure why this happened. I haven't used this screen before. If it was exposure time why would it wash out properly though, thinking if it has something to do with it maybe ? Any ideas 
Thank you


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like the plastisizer isn't washing out completely. Spit on your finger, rub both sides of the image. The plastisizer is the carrier for the emulsion. It is clear but if you hold the screen up to the light you can see it. God Bless.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

In my experience, water-based ink has a tendency to dry in the screen. It can be easily cleaned out with water. During a run keep your image flooded to keep it from drying. Also, on larger runs I keep a spray bottle filled with water. Every 30 or 40 prints just spray the image with water. helps keep the ink from getting too dry.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
I think its because of some thing wrong in pressing.try it once again.


----------



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you. I washed it again and it worked fine.


----------

